# My 55g Mbuna tank!



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

What do you think?! Any suggestions?


----------



## Malawidude5710 (Feb 12, 2012)

I like the rocks and the plants. What's your stock list?


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Right now I just have 1 yellow lab, 1 Ps. Acei, 1 Red Zebra, 1 Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos
Maingano, and 1 BN Pleco. I'm trying to decide what else to stock it with. Maybe some Rusty's and Afra OB or Afra Red Top Dwarf.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

New lights 2 Coralife 48" 50/50's. 2 new fish and an unidentified. They was givien to me by a friend who had to tear down his tank.









Not sure what species. On eather.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

New lights.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Wall or mountain of rocks? Some more pics of my Mbuna 55g. 

























This guy is crazy when he's trying to be the dom male his black lines get really dark then fade away!
















What do you think? Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow from looking at it now in the pics I like the wall.


----------



## treym563 (Apr 23, 2011)

I think your tank looks good and the rocks you have are exactly the rocks I want to find. My suggestion is (and I've re-done my rocks many times) is to not have such an even distribution across the tank. Have a larger pile to the left (or right) of center and have the other rocks slope away from that. I suggest having your larger pile infront of that filter intake that's to the right of center, to conceal it. You want to have a focal point (and the larger pile would be that focal point), believe me it makes looking at an aquarium much more pleasing. Also try to stack your rocks more naturally, don't have them in such a neat pile. If you did that I think your tank would look awesome.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I'll try that when I get home from work tonight and post some more pics.


----------



## treym563 (Apr 23, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

A new OB Zebra that's a good 3.5". He's in qt right now but here are some pics. 

















I have to wait till my tank clears up to show you the new rock work. I got the OB when I went with a friend to get a new tank and it came with him and 7 snails. He did not want them so I took them. The seller thinks he is sick so he will be in QT until he gets better. He's doing better now after only 10 hrs in my tank! Hope he survives!


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok I think I've got it. Took a min. But I like it. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok new look. Ã°Å¸ËœÂ


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Moon lighting! 









All lights off with flash.


----------



## JSI (Feb 27, 2007)

I like the new layout. I am a fan of having two rock piles with an open area in the middle. 
The fish seem to enjoy multiple refugia.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks I really like it now. The Cichlids seem to like it also. More room to swim and play. Borrowed my friends camera so now I can take some really nice pics that I'll post later today!!


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

New camera! It's a Canon EOS Rebel T2i.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

New 55-250mm lens and rock layout.


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

I am really liking that new layout. To be honest, I'd ditch the plants, I think they are distracting in terms of being able to really lock your eyes on the cichlids. That's just me, however.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you very much. I'll try taking the plants out and see what it looks like.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

New tank pics. 
























Moon lighting.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

do you have an all male mbuna tank?


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes for now. Ã°Å¸ËœÂ


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

New rock work what do you think? It's a little cloudy because I just changed the rocks.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Did not like the new rock work so changed it up.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## treym563 (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks like you're doing exactly what I did. Couldn't get the tank to look how I wanted, and I knew it was because without a 3D background it would never look like I wanted! I always wanted to make one but it seemed like such a hassle. I found a site that makes them way cheaper than anywhere else I've seen (only slightly more than the materials to make one yourself). I hope it's ok that I share this (mods remove plz if not) but check out www.designsbynature.net I got the Chimba-Grey background for my 55g for $133 bucks shipped...pretty sweet. I'll post pics once it gets here and I put it in my tank.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sweet can't wait to see pics. I've looked in to them quit a lot and was consedering one. Was that price with shipping?


----------



## treym563 (Apr 23, 2011)

Bg was 118 and shipping was 15 for a 48x24.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

That's a pretty good price. PM me when you get it all set up.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

A new photo!!


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

A decent looking tank decor. Plenty of rocks to provide a place for fish to find a "Home".!! Quite befitting! 8) Good set-up and decor! :fish:

.... I just don't like steel stands for tanks..  ..I never trust them....I prefer wooden stands myself.  (my humble preference)


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Yeah I'm not to fond of the metal stand and plan on building a wooden one with a canopy to match it.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

So after a little time and changing the rock work a couple of times here is an update. Green algae starting to grow because I increased the time the lights are on.


----------

